# Refusal decision overturned



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Can someone please help. We have this letter but noting has happened in 2 weeks. We sent the passport on the 16th June.
They say they will reply in 2 weeks. Has anyone had a similar experience. We getting anxious

We are writing to inform you that, having reviewed the decision on your application, the ECO has decided to revoke the refusal of your visa and issue it, subject to additional checks. The reason for this is due to the fresh evidence that you presented.

We will also apply to withdraw your appeal against the refusal and you will be notified of the outcome by the Immigration and Asylum Tribunal.

Kindly submit the following documentation so that your application can be considered further.

a. Your original passport
b. Self-addressed prepaid courier envelope (of the appropriate size) for us to send your passport and original documents back to you. We recommend that you use a trackable service, but regret that we cannot accept Registered Post envelopes. 

Kindly send these documents through the following methods within two (2) weeks from the date of this notification.

(a) IN PERSON - at the Visa Application Centre (VAC)
(b) POST / COURIER - addressed to UK Visas and Immigration: GPO Box 2718, Sydney NSW 2001. Please ensure that you quote your online application number in the top left corner of the courier envelope.

VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO READ AND CONSIDER BEFORE COMPLYING TO THIS NOTICE:

• Should we issue you a visa, the validity start date will immediately commence on the date it is issued - this will be at any time within two weeks following the receipt of your passport. Therefore if you may wish to defer the validity start date at a later date, please mention this in an accompanying letter to your passport for an Officer to consider. We wish to remind you however that we can only post date visas THREE months from when they are issued.

• UK Immigration laws prevent entry clearance being issued to a person who is inside the United Kingdom. Entry Clearance's must also be activated on arrival in the UK by an Immigration Officer, in order to be valid. An entry clearance not activated is not considered valid and may cause a person to be in breach of UK Immigration Law. We are therefore unable to grant the entry clearance if you are currently in the UK. 



Yours sincerely

Appeals/ AR Team, Manila Visa Hub
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, my wife had the same experience and now we are waiting for nearly 4 weeks (by Fri 10 July). It was nerve-racking and worrisome for all of us, given the fact tickets were booked and need to be claimed for from the current employer


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks have you got the visa and did you get a similar letter. Are you based in Australia and was it the Manila office that is dealing with your request.


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

No still waiting! Based in Hong Kong and Manila office has dealt with it.


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

We really confused as we just got this letter after being told the decision had been revoked. Can anyone help.

A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

So far no commented anything and probably it's a pretty new tactics. Hopefully, expert who knows can come forward to assist.


----------



## mardigrasmambo (Feb 22, 2014)

ronigod said:


> We really confused as we just got this letter after being told the decision had been revoked. Can anyone help.
> 
> A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.


You're going to have to wait and see once your documents come back to you, but I believe this is just the standard wording to let you know your passport is on its way back to you. Since they've already told you that the refusal has been revoked, my guess is you'll receive the passport back with a visa in it. Unfortunately you get to sweat it out for a few more days (I know I did when I received a similarly vague email and then had to wait for FedEx to deliver my passport & visa!), but try not to stress. Best of luck!


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for this its reassuring. What I have read is that if there is no reference number thats not good news. There is no reference. But I also think that once they have reversed the decision it would be silly to go back. Any comments would help.


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

interesting when I got my visa this reply:

On 27/08/2014 2:10 am, "[email protected]"
<[email protected]> wrote:

>Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected
>from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country
>you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have
>availed of this service. UKVI
>


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ronigod said:


> Thanks for this its reassuring. What I have read is that if there is no reference number thats not good news. There is no reference. But I also think that once they have reversed the decision it would be silly to go back. Any comments would help.


This is a myth, urban legend. There are no hidden clues or messages in the emails you receive. They mean exactly what they say and there is no secret code allowing you to decipher whether it's good news or bad.


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

can they reverse it after advising that they had revoked the decision


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Anxious wait for us!


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Very best of luck with your application, hopefully you will hear something soon, although that won't help with the stress of waiting, I know!


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Many thanks much appreciated


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Does anyone know how long documents take from Manila to Australia?


----------



## Madeleine (Jun 25, 2013)

ronigod said:


> Does anyone know how long documents take from Manila to Australia?


After I received a 'your visa will be despatched shortly' email, I believe I received my passport back 2 days later. This was 2013, though and I was also given a tracking number ...


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Madeleine


----------



## ronigod (Jul 7, 2015)

Dear All
Just wanted to thank everyone. My partner received her vis this morning in Adelaide.


----------



## mardigrasmambo (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations!!! So glad to hear it.


----------

